# Opera Browser "location" Object Write Access Vulnerability



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Opera Browser "location" Object Write Access Vulnerability

SECUNIA ADVISORY ID:
SA12233

VERIFY ADVISORY:
http://secunia.com/advisories/12233/

CRITICAL:
Moderately critical

IMPACT:
Cross Site Scripting, Spoofing, Exposure of sensitive information

WHERE:
From remote

SOFTWARE:
Opera 7.x
http://secunia.com/product/761/

DESCRIPTION:
GreyMagic has discovered a vulnerability in Opera, allowing a
malicious website to steal sensitive information and conduct
cross-site scripting attacks.

The vulnerability is caused due to universal write access being
enabled on the "location" object. This can be exploited by replacing
methods in this object making it possible for a malicious website to
override cross-site scripting restrictions for any website or local
file.

Reportedly, this issue is related to:
SA7991

The vulnerability has been reported in version 7.53 and prior.

SOLUTION:
Update to version 7.54.
http://www.opera.com/download/

PROVIDED AND/OR DISCOVERED BY:
GreyMagic

ORIGINAL ADVISORY:
http://www.greymagic.com/security/advisories/gm008-op/

OTHER REFERENCES:
SA7991:
http://secunia.com/advisories/7991/


----------

